# Serviceberry any good?



## niniron (Mar 31, 2010)

Just got some serviceberry from a friend, and I'm not really sure if I can use it or not. Does anybody have any suggestions.


----------



## grampyskids (Mar 31, 2010)

Google, smoking meat with serviceberry and you will find that this wood is used in smoking, especially ham.


----------



## niniron (Mar 31, 2010)

Thankyou for the help!


----------

